# 2018 LTD SC-608B Red Sparkle



## Whipsy77 (Feb 9, 2018)

Having owned the black version years ago I was really interested to see how these fishman fluence pups stack up to the EMGs and IMO they totally blow them away. These pics do not do the finish on this guitar any justive put simply its stunning in the flesh.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 9, 2018)

Good lord googly moogly I love that finish.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

I pick up mine pretty soon. Waiting on it to arrive at the local shop


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I pick up mine pretty soon. Waiting on it to arrive at the local shop


im very happy with it man. hopefully u will be too


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 10, 2018)

God i love that finish


----------



## setsuna7 (Feb 10, 2018)

damn bro!! congrats!!!she's a beaut!!! if only the 7 string version are in this color too.


----------



## iamaom (Feb 10, 2018)

The rosewood ruins an otherwise badass guitar.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2018)

iamaom said:


> The rosewood ruins an otherwise badass guitar.


That's ebony. ESP no longer uses rosewood on their LTDs.


----------



## lewis (Feb 10, 2018)

That ebony needed to be JET BLACK for me to truly love this guitar.
The finish is a stunner.
Its like glittery blood. Amazing.

but yeah, brownish fretboard..........eurgh.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 10, 2018)

lewis said:


> That ebony needed to be JET BLACK for me to truly love this guitar.



This stuff works like a charm....
http://www.stewmac.com/Materials_an...Tints_and_Stains/Black_Fingerboard_Stain.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2018)

lewis said:


> That ebony needed to be JET BLACK for me to truly love this guitar.
> The finish is a stunner.
> Its like glittery blood. Amazing.
> 
> but yeah, brownish fretboard..........eurgh.



Most ebony is dyed these days. Pitch black ebony is getting harder and harder to find, so true black ebony tends to be saved for more special or expensive instruments.

I did notice that several of the 2018 ESP models show streaky ebony fretboards. Must be intentional.


----------



## gunshow86de (Feb 10, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did notice that several of the 2018 ESP models show streaky ebony fretboards. Must be intentional.



The upper end LTD range are using Macassar Ebony, which tends to be much more brown and streaky. The wood database website actually compares it to zebrawood, instead of "traditional" ebony.

I mean, this is the example Taylor uses on their website for Macassar.


----------



## prlgmnr (Feb 11, 2018)

Macassar ebony just needs a tiny bit of sympathetic inlay work and you're right as rain


----------



## pondman (Feb 11, 2018)

Very handsome.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 11, 2018)

congrats man, the red sparkle is so damn hot, 
need moar pics, please


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 11, 2018)

wow wow what a glow - fantastic, thanx a lot


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 11, 2018)

Couple of vids if anyone wants to see it a bit more closely


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Whipsy77 said:


>



Making me wish mine was here quicker.


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Making me wish mine was here quicker.


Any idea how long you have to wait?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2018)

Whipsy77 said:


> Any idea how long you have to wait?



Wednesday is what my local dealer said


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Wednesday is what my local dealer said


OH ok, not too bad a wait, I was surprised we got them down here in Aus so quickly


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 12, 2018)

Looking at those pictures I first thougt the finish was uber ugly as if it was an 80s pop act guitar.
...until I watched that video which totally inverted my opinion.
What an awesome looking guitar!
The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## Whipsy77 (Feb 12, 2018)

Lindmann said:


> Looking at those pictures I first thougt the finish was uber ugly as if it was an 80s pop act guitar.
> ...until I watched that video which totally inverted my opinion.
> What an awesome looking guitar!
> The pictures really don't do it justice.


You are 100% right man, It's really hard to capture it on film, especially with my limited camera skills lol. But in the flesh it is really beautiful


----------



## Type_R3387 (Mar 13, 2018)

I will be ordering one of these this week and had a couple of questions. Is there any discernable difference in tone since they switched to a Mahogany body vs. the former Alder? Also, how is the build quality?


----------

